# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  چه جوری میشه معدلم دیپلم بالا برد یا دیپلم دیگه ای گرفت

## konkor1

سلام
من پشت کنکوری هست ریاضی خونده ام ولی به خاطر اینکه معدل بیشترین تاثیر رو روی کنکور داره میخواهم معدلم بالا ببرم
من تو سالی که امتحان دادم همه ی دروسهام  خوب بود ولی به خاطر مشکلی که داشتم نتونستم دوتا درس بخونم و خودم هم سر جلسه استرس داشتم همه ی دروسهام دور بر 16 هستن ولی فیزیک و جبر احتمال هردوشون صفر شدم
میخواستم بپرسم ایا میتونم دیپلم دیگه ای بگیرم یا اینکه اون دوتا دروسی که خیلی خراب کرده ام و از اول اون فیزیک و جبر احتمال امتحان بدم؟؟    یا میتونم دیپلم دیگه ای بگیرم ؟؟؟   



                                                                            اگه میتونم لطفا خواهش میکنم راهنمایییییییم کنید خواهش میکنم


اگه میتونم لطفا خواهش میکنم راهنمایییییییم کنید خواهش میکنم

----------


## eli94

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...82001339,d.d2s
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...82001339,d.d2s
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...82001339,d.d2s
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...82001339,d.d2s
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...82001339,d.d2s
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...82001339,d.d2s
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...82001339,d.d2s
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...82001339,d.d2s
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...82001339,d.d2s

----------


## sunny

> سلام
> من پشت کنکوری هست ریاضی خونده ام ولی به خاطر اینکه معدل بیشترین تاثیر رو روی کنکور داره میخواهم معدلم بالا ببرم
> من تو سالی که امتحان دادم همه ی دروسهام  خوب بود ولی به خاطر مشکلی که داشتم نتونستم دوتا درس بخونم و خودم هم سر جلسه استرس داشتم همه ی دروسهام دور بر 16 هستن ولی فیزیک و جبر احتمال هردوشون صفر شدم
> میخواستم بپرسم ایا میتونم دیپلم دیگه ای بگیرم یا اینکه اون دوتا دروسی که خیلی خراب کرده ام و از اول اون فیزیک و جبر احتمال امتحان بدم؟؟    یا میتونم دیپلم دیگه ای بگیرم ؟؟؟   
> 
> 
> 
>                                                                             اگه میتونم لطفا خواهش میکنم راهنمایییییییم کنید خواهش میکنم
> 
> ...


سلام دوست عزیز 
تنها راه برای تغییر معدل اینه که دیپلم مجدد بگیرید که حتما باید در رشته ای غیر از رشته قبلیتون یعنی ریاضی باشه...من خودم همین دی ماه امتحانات نهایی رشته تجربی رو دادم و خیلی هم راضیم...دیپلم قبلیم ریاضی بود. 
البته دیپلم مجدد دیگه از الان به بعد به کنکور 94 نمیرسه. تو خرداد میتونید بگیرید که اونم برا 95 قابل استفادس...

----------

